# Say Hi to my Pigtails!



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't wait to dig in. Actually this stick in this size is my all time great.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

:dr That's some serious p0rn!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Greetings from one of your little cousins. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Trindads ! :dr 

Those look good, enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

This little piggy went to the market...........

Trinis are nice indeed.
Enjoy those sausages as I refer to them.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> This little piggy went to the market...........
> 
> Trinis are nice indeed.
> Enjoy those sausages as I refer to them.


But you NEVER want to be so avid as to be thought of as a sausage smoker, blue.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> But you NEVER want to be so avid as to be thought of as a sausage smoker, blue.


:r :r :r 
Crap! Never thought of it that way!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

They are easily among the best I've ever had the fortune to try.
Enjoy!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice looking family you have there! :ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice buy. I haven't found a Trini I don't like, and those Fundadores rock.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

sweet pick up.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful sticks you got der!:ss


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

audio1der said:


> They are easily among the best I've ever had the fortune to try.
> Enjoy!


I agree... incredible. Almost chocolatey.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> But you NEVER want to be so avid as to be thought of as a sausage smoker, blue.


So true. Even footlong hotdogs make me uncomfortable. (Ned Flanders)


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Beautiful :dr cigars


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome looking smokes! They look:dr !


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice. Those Trini 12-pack boxes are so cool. The Reyes box is so miniature, but there is a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I think some of their relatives might be stopping by my house pretty soon. I look forward to their arrival.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow those look awesome - Enjoy - :ss :ss


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> I think some of their relatives might be stopping by my house pretty soon. I look forward to their arrival.


Yep- in the next few weeks I'll have some pigtails too


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

nice pics really enjoy the smokes i have had the pleasure to enjoy one of those really spent some time in the humi


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

very nice. thanks for the pics


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

i have one of those that's been in my humi for the last 8 months. 



you can see it at the very bottom!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, nice score! Trinidad does have awesome boxes..

how would you guys say the Fundys compare to the Reyes?

Ive got a couple of the Reyes, and i do enjoy them ALOT... Along with the Boli PC they are my fav in that size.

Since they are so tasty, ive been considering a box of the Fundys. but at $19 or was it $15 a stick, your in cohiba territory.
The 12 stick box does bring the price down a little. but I could get a whole box of Boli PC, Boli RC, RASS, for much cheaper.
all of which i really enjoyed.. young for that matter.

perhaps some of you who have tried both can put the fundys in perspective. Ive heard they are alot like the Reyes, others say they are that much better.

Reyes vs Fundys.. comapare and contrast.. anyone?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Fundy's are much better than the Reyes IMO. The Reyes are just starting to get good when they're over, whereas the Fundy's open up quickly and have a rich, in your face flavor for well over an hour. Unfortunately for the pocketbook, no comparison.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> Wow, nice score! Trinidad does have awesome boxes..
> 
> how would you guys say the Fundys compare to the Reyes?
> 
> ...


Buy them quick. ...and don't look back. I'm a little bias as the Fundy's are one of my few all time greats. Even just a little age turns these into yummy chocolate bars. The Reyes are great don't get me wrong, but the Fundy's are just elegant and complex cigars whose flavour does develop right to the very end. They definitely have the edge and worth the money for that rare special smoke and IMO surpass those Boli's or RASS.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

That was one hell of a sell, Stonato.. 

I foresee at least a box of twelve attached to my next order. :dr


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

erab said:


> That was one hell of a sell, Stonato..
> 
> I foresee at least a box of twelve attached to my next order. :dr


Sorry about that.
My guess is it didn't really didn't take that much pushing.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

TOP 5 BEST CUBANS EVER. PERIOD, DOT : (< this thing + 2) = :2


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice ****, Trini's are on my to try list



newcigarz said:


> Greetings from one of your little cousins. :ss


What kind of band is that, isn't it different from the normal trini band?


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> My guess is it didn't really didn't take that much pushing.


No... not very much at all.


----------

